
Litecoin SegWit activation reached - drodil
http://litecoinblockhalf.com/segwit.php
======
ravinizme
Litecoin doubled in the last 2 months. IMHO, it will happen again in the next
few months. How do you think SegWit activation will affect litecoin?

